# A friend wanted me to ask....newbie sharpening



## Burl Source (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a friend and he wanted me to ask you guys this.
He was afraid he would look really dumb if he asked.

First of all he is the type to use store bought knives and just replaces them when they get too dull to use.

What would be the very basics he would need to have (stones, etc.) so he could start sharpening instead of tossing the cheapo knives he has been using?

Where could he learn the basic sharpening methods?

I....... I mean, my friend figured if he practiced on his junk knives maybe he would be less likely to mess up the good knives that are being made for him.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. We've all heard this story before. And does your friend also like collecting wood and looking for big knots on side of trees? How much money does your friend have to spend? If you have Cadillac money, I'd buy a Gesshin 400 and a Gesshin 4k and call it a day. If this is actually for you Mark, PM me, I've got something to help you out.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 13, 2011)

He can ask Dave or Jon for lessons. I know Jon holds them in his shop and charges about $150 or so per lesson. Otherwise, get a kings combo 1k/8k, turn on youtube to jon's playlist.. watch and learn lol.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd tell him to get a Beston 500 or Gesshin 400 or a maintenance free fine DMT plate.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 13, 2011)

As in my thread crazy dull, I think it can be difficult to sharpen bad knives. What you want is to learn on a proven knife, something that will yield you rewarding results. For bad knives all you need is one course stone, gesshin 400 or beston 500 come to mind and a diamond plate to lap them. For your" friends "better knives I recommended adding a 1,000-2,000 grit and a 5,000-8,000 grit finishing stone. There are many stones to choose from depending on whether or not you want soakers or splash-and-goes. The bester 1,200 and rika 5,000 are generally regarded as the best values.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 14, 2011)

I haven't sharpened a knife since I was a kid.
My Dad would have my brothers and I sharpen our hunting/fishing knives.
We used a couple different stones with oil. 

I thought practicing on my throwaway knives would help me to get the feel for sharpening again.
I am working with a low budget to start.
Video is a good way for me to learn. 
I am too far away from Dave or I would be dropping in at his place daily.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 14, 2011)

My advice is this:

Sharpen the cheapos to get your muscles some practice. Go slowly. But when your nice knives do get dull(which they will, eventually), don't wait until they are sucking to sharpen them. Instead of serious sharpening, just use a finer grit stone(2k+, I suggest a Rika 5k) to MAINTAIN what is already there. Use the marker trick, and match the factory angle, and deburr. No problem!

You can buy a dvd if you like to learn that way, from Dave or Murray Carter. Both are guys who know their stuff, but Murray is a little more...umm....rustic.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 14, 2011)

A Beston 500 coarse stone is on the way from a generous person here on the forum.
For a finer stone, does anyone have a old one not being used?
If yes, please send a PM so we can work something out.

I have been watching some sharpening videos to get the general idea of what to do.
Thank You everyone for your advice.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 15, 2011)

Now there are also a Naniwa Super Stone 1000 and 5000 on their way from another generous forum member.
I will practice with these and post my results.
Thank You again everyone.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 15, 2011)

Man. You are set!


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 15, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Man. You are set!


 
I agree. A couple forum members went way beyond anything I could have hoped for, let alone expected.
Now I am obligated to get good at this so I don't disappoint those who gave such generous help.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2011)

Burl Source said:


> I agree. A couple forum members went way beyond anything I could have hoped for, let alone expected.
> Now *I* am obligated to get good at this so I don't disappoint those who gave such generous help.


 

You mean "your friend" is obligated....right?


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 15, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> You mean "your friend" is obligated....right?


 
I usually tell people, "Don't pay attention if I start talking to myself. But...... if an argument breaks out, I expect you to stick up for me."


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 20, 2011)

OK,
I am ready to get started with my like new Beston 500.
It just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## obtuse (Oct 20, 2011)

Have fun!


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 24, 2011)

An S1000 and S5000 superstones were sent to me by another generous forum member.
Thank You

I am going to start practicing and will post the results and probably some more questions.
Thank you everyone. I appreciate the help.


----------

